# Photograph requirement for 189 visa



## prashant.aggarwal (Sep 17, 2014)

DIBP 189 VISA Checklist says :

Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name.

Question :

I do not see a link in the documents on the upload page for photographs ?

Also even if the photograph is to be uploaded , can somebody suggest on how to put a name label below the photograph.

Also , where is the submit button once all docs are uploaded.


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

i have never submitted any photograph separately.

although couple of photos got uploaded one in my passport scanned copy another while medicals.


----------



## prashant.aggarwal (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank u 189 for prompt reply.

Also , where do i see a submit button on upload page. I see all documents status as received on DIBP page for me and my dependents. But dont know what to do next


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

I believe you have pass your EOI stage.

- You submit the visa application by way of fees payment
- Upload documents, the status of docs will change from Request -> received - > etc
do not worry about those.

as long as you have uploaded all relevant docs for applicant/dependent including medical, pcc etc, what you really need to do is sit back and relax!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

here is the link of official checklist for 189 visa.. This should be strictly followed and i followed it.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:

>be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
>be labelled with the applicant's name. 

HTH


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

photograph not required. Passport , IELTS , ID's , Medicals does have your picture.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

I agree by GinjaNinja listed items. but we must follow the checklist which is given by the DIBP, these Id's and medicals have photograph but if this would have been the case, DIBP wouldn't have mentioned it in their checklist.

DIBP might be ignoring this for long, but IMHO, the checklist say "must" so it should be followed.

This is a generic statement which applies to all but not just for prashant.

HTH


----------



## siriosus (Aug 25, 2014)

This misleaded me as well. I mean this two points:


> Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and


Both of them are mandatory or labeled photo requered if you can't provide a passport photocopy which actually contains photo? Thanks!


----------

